# Arnold on cover of August 2010 Issue of IRONMAN Magazine



## Arnold (Jul 6, 2010)

*Arnold on cover of August 2010 Issue of IRONMAN Magazine*


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2010)

yea, he's perfect.


----------



## GFR (Jul 7, 2010)

Best of all time.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 7, 2010)

He looks like he has a small package in that picture... not that I was looking


----------



## suprfast (Jul 7, 2010)

I was looking


----------



## Curt James (Jul 7, 2010)

Arnold _still _sells covers. Ronnie Coleman is legendary, but Arnold? He's truly the GOAT! 

From *Muscle Memory*'s site:

*Arnold Schwarzenegger's magazine cover appearances*

Magazines

Vol 2, Num 6Peak  Muscle Maker
Vol 1, Num 8Peak  Muscle Maker
Vol 3, Num 1Peak  Muscle Maker
Vol 2, Num 2Peak  Muscle Maker
1967 MarchVol 96, Num 6Health  and Strength
1967 MarchVol 96, Num 5Health  and Strength
1967 AugustVol 4, Num 8Muscular  Development
1967 OctoberVol 96, Num 22Health  and Strength
1967 NovemberVol 96, Num 23Health  and Strength
1968 JulyVol 9, Num 11Muscle  Builder
1968 OctoberVol 97, Num 18Health  and Strength
1969 MayVol 28, Num 4IronMan
1969  MayVol 10, Num 7Muscle  Builder
1969 May Strength  and Health
1969 JulyVol 10, Num 9Muscle  Builder
1969 SeptemberVol 11, Num 2Mr  America
1969 SeptemberVol 10, Num 11Muscle  Builder
1970 JanuaryVol 99, Num 1Health  and Strength
1970 JanuaryVol 11, Num 4Mr  America
1970 JanuaryVol 11, Num 1Muscle  Builder
1970 FebruaryVol 99, Num 2Health  and Strength
1970 MarchVol 29, Num 3IronMan
1970  AugustVol 11, Num 6Muscle  Builder
1970 NovemberVol 99, Num 11Health  and Strength
1970 DecemberVol 99, Num 12Health  and Strength
1970 DecemberVol 12, Num 7Mr  America
1971 JanuaryVol 30, Num 2IronMan
1971  MarchVol 100, Num 3Health  and Strength
1971 MarchVol 12, Num 9Mr  America
1971 MayVol 12, Num 10Muscle  Builder
1971 SeptemberVol 12, Num 12Mr  America
1972 FebruaryVol 13, Num 2Muscle  Builder
1972 JulyVol 13, Num 5Mr  America
1973 AugustVol 14, Num 3Muscle  Builder
1973 OctoberVol 14, Num 4Muscle  Builder
1973 NovemberVol 10, Num 11Muscular  Development
1974 FebruaryVol 103, Num 2Health  and Strength
1975 JanuaryVol 15, Num 5Muscle  Builder
1975 JulyVol 34, Num 5IronMan
1975  NovemberVol 16, Num 7Muscle  Builder
1976  Muscle  Mag Annual
1976 JulyVol 17, Num 5Muscle  Builder
1977  Muscle  Mag Annual
1977 MayVol 18, Num 5Muscle  Builder
1978  Muscle  Mag Annual
1978 JuneVol 19, Num 1Muscle  Builder
1979  Muscle  Mag Annual
1979 FebruaryVol 16, Num 1Muscular  Development
1979 JuneVol 40, Num 6Muscle  Builder
1979 SeptemberNum 15Muscle  Mag International
1981  Muscle  Mag Annual
1981 JanuaryNum 89Muscle  Training Illustrated
1981 JulyNum 93Muscle  Training Illustrated
1981 OctoberVol 42,  Num 10Muscle and Fitness
1982 JanuaryVol  42, Num 12Muscle  and Fitness
1982 AprilNum 98Muscle  Training Illustrated
1982 JulyVol 43, Num  7Muscle and Fitness
1982 August Health  and Strength
1982 AugustVol 19, Num 4Muscular  Development
1983 FebruaryVol 44, Num 2Muscle  and Fitness
1984 AugustNum 116Muscle  Training Illustrated
1984 AugustVol 45,  Num 8Muscle and Fitness
1984 OctoberVol  21, Num 5Muscular  Development
1984 DecemberVol 2, Num 9Flex
1984  DecemberVol 45, Num 12Muscle  and Fitness
1985 NovemberVol 46, Num 11Muscle  and Fitness
1986 JanuaryNum 126Muscle  Training Illustrated
1987 JulyVol 48, Num  7Muscle and Fitness
1987 AugustNum  67Muscle Mag International
1988 JulyVol  47, Num 7IronMan
1988  AugustNum 76Muscle  Mag International
1988 AugustVol 49, Num 8Muscle  and Fitness
1988 SeptemberNum 145Muscle  Training Illustrated
1989 JuneVol 7, Num 4Flex
1989  DecemberVol 48, Num 12IronMan
1990  JanuaryVol 7, Num 11Flex
1990  JulyVol 51, Num 7Muscle  and Fitness
1990 AugustVol 8, Num 6Flex
1990  SeptemberVol 2, Num 6Natural  Body and Fitness
1991 JanuaryVol 8, Num  11Flex
1991 AugustVol 50, Num  8IronMan
1991 AugustVol 52,  Num 8Muscle and Fitness
1991 SeptemberNum  111Muscle Mag International
1991  OctoberVol 9, Num 8Flex
1991  OctoberNum 168Muscle  Training Illustrated
1992 JuneVol 10, Num  4Flex
1992 AugustVol 29, Num  8Muscular Development
1992 SeptemberVol  53, Num 9Muscle and Fitness
1992 OctoberNum  124Muscle Mag International
1993  JanuaryVol 10, Num 11Flex
1993  AprilVol 52, Num 4IronMan
1993  JulyVol 54, Num 7Muscle  and Fitness
1993 JulyVol 30, Num 7Muscular  Development
1993 JulyVol 7, Num 3NPC  News
1993 AugustNum 134Muscle  Mag International
1994 MayVol 53, Num 5IronMan
1994  SeptemberVol 55, Num 9Muscle  and Fitness
1995 JuneVol 13, Num 5Flex
1995  NovemberVol 13, Num 10Flex
1996  FebruaryNum 48Muscle  Media 2000
1997  Muscle  Mag International
1997 JulyVol 58, Num 7Muscle  and Fitness
1997 AugustVol 15, Num 6Flex
2000  JanuaryVol 61, Num 1Muscle  and Fitness
2001 JanuaryVol 62, Num 1Muscle  and Fitness
2001 FebruaryNum 224Muscle  Mag International
2001 AprilVol 19, Num 2Flex
2001  NovemberVol 62, Num 11Muscle  and Fitness
2002 MarchVol 5, Num 1Planet Muscle
2003 FebruaryVol  20, Num 12Flex
2003  AugustVol 64, Num 8Muscle  and Fitness
2003 SeptemberVol 21, Num 7Flex
2004  JanuaryVol 63, Num 1IronMan
2004  SeptemberVol 22, Num 7Flex
2004  NovemberVol 63, Num 11IronMan
2005  JanuaryVol 66, Num 1Muscle  and Fitness
2005 FebruaryVol 64, Num 2IronMan
2005  MayVol 23, Num 3Flex
2005  MayVol 64, Num 5IronMan
2006  FebruaryVol 67, Num 2Muscle  and Fitness
2006 AprilNum 286Muscle  Mag International
2006 AugustVol 65, Num 8IronMan
2006  DecemberVol 1, Num 4Reps
2007  FebruaryVol 24, Num 12Flex
2007  MarchNum 298Muscle  Mag International
2007 JulyVol 68, Num 7Muscle  and Fitness
2007 AugustVol 66, Num 8IronMan
2008  MarchVol 3, Num 1Reps
2008  MayVol 26, Num 3Flex
2008  JulyNum 314Muscle  Mag International
2008 AugustVol 67, Num 8IronMan
2009  MarchVol 46, Num 3Muscular  Development
2009 MayVol 70, Num 5Muscle  and Fitness
2009 AugustVol 68, Num 8IronMan
2010  FebruaryVol 27, Num 12Flex


----------



## suprfast (Jul 7, 2010)

yikes.  That is almpst as long as my rap sheet


----------



## Curt James (Jul 7, 2010)

^LMAO 

*Nothing *surpasses your rap sheet.

(I get the suprfast newsletter. )


----------



## twarrior (Jul 7, 2010)

Curt,

 Thanks for that awesome list!!!  Tried repping you but apparently need to spread the wealth


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 7, 2010)

That is a crazy list.


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 7, 2010)

I just saw a 1977 magazine with him and Franco C, who won the under 200 when he took his last Mr. Olympia and then retired.  It was I think Muscle and Development.

Nice photo shoot for both!

thanks for the list


----------



## suprfast (Jul 7, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^LMAO
> 
> *Nothing *surpasses your rap sheet.
> 
> (I get the suprfast newsletter. )



That is the newsletter with my "spread" in it.


----------

